
Amazon says Trump's 'improper pressure' doomed Pentagon bid - deegles
https://apnews.com/8dd3d78e085c14fa06e9e14a54591c4f
======
danso
One key accusation by Amazon seems to be that the decision to consider and
then award Microsoft was made before SecDef Esper publicly recused himself:

[https://www.nytimes.com/2019/12/09/technology/amazon-jedi-
do...](https://www.nytimes.com/2019/12/09/technology/amazon-jedi-dod-contract-
trump.html)

> _A speechwriter for Mr. Mattis, the former defense secretary, says in a book
> published several weeks ago that Mr. Trump had wanted to give the contract
> to a company other than Amazon._

> _Amazon’s complaint says that the Pentagon began preparing to award the
> contract to Microsoft on Oct. 17. But on Oct. 22, Mr. Esper said he was
> recusing himself from the process because his son worked for IBM, which had
> bid on the contract and been rejected._

